# Video: Snake vs. Woodpecker



## Guest

I found this cool video of a woodpecker trying to defend its nest fom an invading snake.

What kind of snake is this? It definitely doesn't look like anything in North America.

http://www.liveleak.com/e/038_1258577821

Link:


----------



## His Majesty

thats one crafty snake!


----------



## Murphy18

I have no clue about snakes, i'm gonna throw the wildest most random name and say hagens tree viper but only because its the first thing that crossed my mind







. I dont know were they originate though. I'm sure somone will ID it.

Cool ass video!!


----------



## killarbee

Bothriopsis bilineata guesstimated


----------



## Guest

killarbee said:


> Bothriopsis bilineata guesstimated


I did a Google image search and they definitely look very similar.


----------



## Plowboy

That bird is persistent lol. Cool vid!

I'm not a snake guy, but could it be a rough green snake? The body looks to heavy, but at least they are native to the USA.








Opheodrys aestivus


----------



## killarbee

Plowboy said:


> That bird is persistent lol. Cool vid!
> 
> I'm not a snake guy, but could it be a rough green snake? The body looks to heavy, but at least they are native to the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opheodrys aestivus


I don't think so .. open this link: http://www.liveleak.com/mp.swf?config=http...77821%26embed=1

and have a look @ 2:43 when the snake opens it's mouth you can see the fangs pretty good.... something that the O.aestivus doesn't have.

Made some screenshots :

Fangs:








Snake:


----------



## Plowboy

^^^ My uneducated guess was a bad one


----------



## killarbee

Plowboy said:


> ^^^ My uneducated guess was a bad one


Mine is also still a guess ... because i don't have location ... it can be anything


----------



## Plowboy

Crimson Crested Woodpecker, Wikipedia page

That looks like the right subtype to me. It's not a pileated woodpecker because the they lack the white bars on there back. If I have the right bird then the location should be narrowed down a bit.

From the wikipedia page:


> The Crimson-crested Woodpecker (Campephilus melanoleucos) is a very large woodpecker which is a resident breeding bird from Panama south to northern border regions of Argentina, and on Trinidad.
> The habitat of this species is forests and more open woodland. Two white eggs are laid in a nest hole in a dead tree and incubated by both sexes.
> The Crimson-crested Woodpecker is 36 cm long and weighs 250g. It resembles the Pileated Woodpecker of North America, but within its range the confusion species is the Lineated Woodpecker.
> Adults are mainly black above, with a red crest and white lines down the sides of the black throat and shoulders, which meet in a V on the back. The underparts are white, heavily barred with black. They show white on the wings in flight.
> Adult males have a red line from the bill to the throat and red on the front of the crown. In adult females, these plumage features are black.
> The Lineated Woodpecker is the only bird of similar plumage and size. In that species, the white face line is narrower, and the white shoulder lines do not meet on the back.
> Crimson-crested Woodpeckers chip out holes, often quite large, while searching out insects in trees. They mainly eat insects, including beetle larvae, with some berries.
> The call of this widespread but wary bird is a loud, ringing CHEE-sic. Both sexes drum.


----------



## killarbee

Bird:


> _which is a resident breeding bird from Panama south to northern border regions of Argentina, and on Trinidad._


Snake:


> _is a venomous pitviper species found in the Amazon region of South America._


so it is possible


----------



## notaverage

That was a freaken AWESOME VIDEO!


----------

